# Team Shift Meet June 17th!!!!!



## mar oner (Jun 24, 2005)

For our June meet, we're going to finally kick-off the summer the right way. I will be providing the venue/my house, to a BBQ/Pool/Drinking/Poker party. If you like any of these things, feel free to come. My team will be providing the food, and I'll be providing the alcohol, so you won't have to worry about bringing anything. My house is located in Simi Valley, which is right between Ventura County, and San Fernando Valley. Now, due to the projected # of people who are coming, I would please ask that nobody at this time invite random friends, or bring their Families, etc.etc. This will strictly be a Nissan/Infiniti/Datsun enthusiast meet. Now, if you have a friend that like's Nissan's/Infiniti's/Datsun's, and he drives a Honda, I don't mind, bring him along. If he wants to come in his car, that's cool too. No specifics as to what times this meet will start at, but for sure the date is set, so leave your schedules open.


----------



## mar oner (Jun 24, 2005)

1. Alien350z- Rice, Soda, tortillas, and whatever i feel we might need when I'm at the super market. 
2. blue_specv - Meat or chicken, some more sodas. 
3. knight705 - keg of root beer (since i don't drink regular beer) 
4. B15Red- Chips(junk food stuff), Plates, Cups and maybe some other stuff..I'll figure it out at the store. 
5. stan873- carne and beer! 
6. wicked- my fat ass.. 
7. Z Spool- Dessert-esque food stuffs. 
8. 918-specV- 
9. Henwon- 
10. beachbum0913- 
11. Tara (i think she said she'd try to make it)- 

GF's, BF's, other friends, kids and wives would add another 3-5+ people total to that list. 

Mar Oner's Address is: 
2778 N. Woodrow Ave. 
Simi Valley, CA 93065


----------

